# Eyeing Congressional Seat, Kennedy Jr. Makes Move



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Joseph Kennedy III has moved to Brookline ahead of an expected congressional bid to replace retiring U.S. Rep. Barney Frank.

Kennedy had been living in Cambridge, which is in a different district.

Brookline's town clerk said the 31-year-old Kennedy went to Town Hall Tuesday and registered to vote as a Democrat, listing a Brookline address.

Kennedy is the son of former U.S. Rep. Joseph Kennedy II and a grandson of the late Robert F. Kennedy. The family has deep ties to the Boston suburb.

Kennedy announced last month he was forming an exploratory committee to look at a possible run for the seat.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30415703/detail.html#ixzz1ltM883AU


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

They're back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

1
2

*Poll: Joe Kennedy III has huge lead in U.S. Rep race*

Joseph P. Kennedy III's famous family ties have handed him a huge early lead in the race to succeed retiring U.S. Rep. Barney Frank, a new UMass Lowell/Boston Herald poll reveals.
Kennedy, the son of former U.S. Rep. Joseph P. Kennedy II, trounces Republican Sean Bielat in a general election trial heat by a 60-28 percent margin, even though the Brookline Democrat has yet to officially announce his campaign, the poll shows.
The UMass Lowell/Herald poll - the first to test the younger Kennedy's appeal in the newly configured 4th Congressional District - shows no evidence of "Kennedy fatigue." More than two years after the death of U.S. Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, nearly three quarters of voters in the district have a favorable opinion of the Kennedy family - including 42 percent of Republicans and GOP-leaning independents.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us...huge_lead_in_us_rep_race/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

I voted for Bielat last time, I'll vote for him again. Wish the whole Kennedy clan would just go away. Christ, they're like cockroaches....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The bullshit Kennedy love in MA continues.*

*Perfect union for Joe K3?*

*AFL-CIO endorsement questioned by GOP foes*

By John Zaremba and O'Ryan Johnson
Wednesday, February 15, 2012 -









Photo by Ted Fitzgerald
DYNASTY: Joseph P. Kennedy III, left, seen with his father, former Massachusetts Rep. Joseph P. Kennedy II, may run for the 4th Congressional District.

The Massachusetts AFL-CIO endorsed the not-yet-official congressional candidacy of Joseph P. Kennedy III yesterday - a pre-emptive move one prospective GOP opponent called a tactic straight out of the Camelot playbook - but Republicans say premature union nods could backfire on the Democratic dynasty's scion.
"Well, that is shocking," a sarcastic Sean Bielat told a Herald reporter who informed him of the endorsement. "It's the first step in the coronation process. This is how the Kennedys do things."
Bielat announced his candidacy for the redrawn 4th Congressional District seat in January; Kennedy hasn't announced yet. A University of Massachusetts at Lowell/Boston Herald poll last week suggested Kennedy gets a huge boost from name recognition. The poll had the political neophyte who just moved into the district last week trouncing Bielat, 60 percent to 28 percent - despite Bielat's hard-fought, well-financed race against U.S. Rep. Barney Frank in 2010, which Frank took with 54 percent to Bielat's 43 percent.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...t_questioned_by_gop_foes/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Not again!  Unfortunately we got more Koolaid drinkers per capita than any other State in the Nation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

The typical Massachusetts Democrat voter;

GIVE ME A KENNEDY!!! ANY KENNEDY WILL DO!!!










If the zombie Democrat electorate pulled their heads out of their asses and looked at history, they would see that besides the Cuban Missile Crisis, JFK was a very mediocre, ineffective President. He had among the lowest pass rates of modern US Presidents as far as getting bills passed by Congress, and the Bay of Pigs was an absolute disaster.

The most ironic thing is that if JFK were alive right now, he would be considered a moderate-right Republican. He knew that tax cuts would stimulate the economy, and also believed in a strong national defense.

He was (relatively) young, handsome, had a storybook family, and was murdered while in office....THAT is why he's been deified by the media. I don't see how that translates into people blindly voting for someone just because they happen to share the same last name and gene pool as him.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Branding. The Kennedy brand has tremendous name recognition. Combine that with the the laziness of voters and there you have it. I'd be willing to bet that you could get just about anyone with the last name Kennedy elected around here whether they're related or not. There are enough stupid people that will see the name and do no further research. The only wrinkly I see in that plan would be if you put an (R) next to their name instead of a (D). It would make an interesting sociological study.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

The Republic of Massachusetts and their Kennedy's go hand and hand. Anytime someone voices a legitimate concern to the Kennedy family, they follow Ted's words of wisdom - "we'll cross that bridge when we get there."

*"You see Barack Obama at that rally surrounded by all those Kennedys? Man, I couldn't tell if he was running for president or bartender." --Jay Leno​*


----------



## massram (Sep 19, 2011)

That's it, Im officially running for office. Foolproof formula: Move to wherever I want to be elected in MA, change my last name to Kennedy. It can't go wrong, maybe I could even give Deval a run for his money.  God...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Only in this state would so many bleating sheep vote for a fat, drunk, murderer based only upon his name. I'm embarrassed to be of half Irish descent because of that. Now they'll vote for his ilk again, based upon name and the (D).

I'm convinced I could take a shit, put a shit sized suit upon it, get some scumbag like Rachel Maddow to soundbite something memorable for the sheep and it could be elected in this state if it were on the ballot as a Democrat.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"I'm a baaaaaaaaaah, Massachusetts voter and I, baaaaaaah, will gladly vote for, baaaaaaaaaaaah any Kennedy because, baaaaaaaaaaah, they're all really aw-baaaaaaaaaaaaaah-some. He may have never, baaaaaaaaaah, held elected office, baaaaaaaaaaaah, he may not have anything on his resume to, baaaaaaaah, show he's in anyway quallified, baaaaaaaaah, but he IS a Kennedy so, of baaaaaaaaaaah COURSE I'm going to vote for, baaaaaaaaaaaah, him! What crazy person WOULDN'T? Baaaaaaaah.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He is the reason Coakely was sacrificed against Brown...and I'm afraid that was to line her up for gov.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> He is the reason Coakely was sacrificed against Brown...and I'm afraid that was to line her up for gov.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


----------

